# Handschuhe



## Surfmoe (29. Dezember 2009)

Nachdem meine Fox sich langsam auflösen. Welche Handschuhe fahrt ihr und wo gibts die? Meine jetzt keine Winterhandschuhe, sondern stinknormale MTB Handschuhe. Hab mir jetzt einige angeschaut, die mich aber alle nicht vom Hocker gerissen haben. Trägt wer Herrenhandschuhe? Passen die gut? Bei uns in der Gegend gibts leider keine vernünftigen Läden mit MTB Klamotten, daher bin ich auf Mailorder angewiesen.


----------



## macmaegges (29. Dezember 2009)

O ´Neal Sniper Glove 2009

Cooler Handschuh, sehr leicht zu Reinigen, Öl, FEtt, Strassen und sonstiger Dreck gehen bei Handwäsche mit Seife sehr einfach rauswaschen.

glaub vor ca nem halben Jahr gekauft für 30 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Bremse (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahre am liebsten die Röckl Handschuhe, Sommer wie Winter. Die Sorte Clarino-Grip sind super, gibts für Ladys und für Herren und in vielen Farben.  
Die Herrenhandschuhe passen uns Frauen auch. Einfach eine halbe Nummer kleiner wählen. Gibts bei Rose, Haibike etc.


----------



## scylla (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe vor kurzem die Dainese Techno Lite im Sonderangebot abgestaubt. Die Passform ist super! Ausprobieren konnte ichs noch nicht, weil zu kalt 
Ansonsten mag ich Specialized sehr gerne. Allerdings die Herrenmodelle, weil die Damenhandschuhe von denen einfach zu schmal sind für meine Wurstfinger  
Für den Sommer hab ich eitle Kuh noch ein Paar von den Solar Halbfinger-Handschuhen von Roeckl (für nahtlose Bräune ). Die Passform ist toll, aber halten tun sie leider nicht sehr lange.


----------



## trek 6500 (29. Dezember 2009)

..hab sombrio und fox für´n sommer und den röckl windstopper für die kalte zeit . funzt gut !! greez , k.


----------



## Patrick_VF (30. Dezember 2009)

edit: falscher Thread


----------



## mtbbee (30. Dezember 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..hab sombrio ...




 die habe ich auch - kann man empfehlen - "S" Herrengröße für meine Wurschtfinger das richtige


----------



## Bettina (30. Dezember 2009)

Eine wichtige Frage ist ob die Innenhand vor Gel strotzen soll (dann Röckl) oder direkter Griff auf den Lenker erwünscht ist.
Ich fahre am liebsten Scott Herrenhandschuh (Lange Finger, kein oder wenig Gel).
Gruß Bettina


----------



## Surfmoe (30. Dezember 2009)

Perfekte Tips, danke.. mag direkte Handschuhe lieber und werde mal Herren S ausprobieren und die ganzen Handschuhe hier mal anschaun


----------



## chayenne06 (26. Februar 2012)

so - um das mal aufzufrischen.

suche aktuell Handschuhe *ohne *Polster! für Frühjahr/Sommer/Herbst. Also keine Winterhandschuhe. 
was tragt ihr so?
danke


----------



## Veloce (26. Februar 2012)

Trail-Bremse schrieb:


> Ich fahre am liebsten die Röckl Handschuhe, Sommer wie Winter. Die Sorte Clarino-Grip sind super, gibts für Ladys und für Herren und in vielen Farben.
> Die Herrenhandschuhe passen uns Frauen auch. Einfach eine halbe Nummer kleiner wählen. Gibts bei Rose, Haibike etc.




Eher eine Nummer kleiner .
Wobei Herren XS meistens   Frauen S entspricht .

Ich fahre  ein Paar Frauenhandschuhe von Sombrio  und eins von Specialized und sonst XS Unisex  von Roxal und Sixsixone .
Bis auf die Sixsixone und Specialized sind die restlichen ohne Innenhandpolster d.h. mit Clarino .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (26. Februar 2012)

meine liebling sommerhandschuhe sind die raji von 661. Die trage ich bis sie durch sind, dann kaufe ich ein neues paar. ich trage damengröße 7 und die männer xs passt sehr gut.

die bekommst du hier zum beispiel:  http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=57608

Die passen einfach wie angegossen.


----------

